# was fehlt?

## flammenflitzer

Hardwaredatenbank.

Ständig Fragen Kaufempfehlung?? und dann keine Antwort. Es fehlt eine Hardwaredatenbank, unterteilt nach Einsatzzwecken, wo jeder User ein Gerät einstellen und andere  Anmerkungen machen können. Aufgenommen werden sollten nur funktionierende Geräte und dazu die Kernelversion.

ggf. kann man dann den betreffenden User zu Details anschreiben.

MfG

----------

## borsdel

ich denke her hardwaremarkt bewegt sich so schnell, dass da eine eigene datenbank nicht allzuviel bringt. weiterhin gibts es ja sowas schon, speziell gentoo http://gentoo-wiki.com/Hardware_Index und ansonsten noch zig andere seiten, zb http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/ wegen usb-devices, für drucker linuxprinting.org usw usf.

und denke die anfragen wegen hardware-kauf hier im forum sind nicht allzuoft und auch in den meisten fällen sehr off topic.

also meine meinung: muss nicht sein.

aber macht andere vorschläge... :Smile: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit am Suchen wegen einer DVB-T Karte. Aber nur alte Datenbanken bzw. in 4 Foren nur eine Antwort, die auch noch falsch war und mich zu einem Fehlkauf veranlaßt hat.

----------

## borsdel

ja, ich weiß das sowas ärgerlich ist, gerade wenn es um aktuelle informationen geht.

ich mach das in der regel so, dass ich mir irgendwas (evtl schon ausgegucktes) im nächsten $blödmarkt hole, ausgiebig teste und dann wieder zurückbringen. bei gefallen mach ich mich dann auf die suche nach besseren preisen bzw. händler, denen ich mein geld ohne widerwillen gebe.

mfg borsdel

----------

## hoschi

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hardwaredatenbank.
> 
> Ständig Fragen Kaufempfehlung?? und dann keine Antwort. Es fehlt eine Hardwaredatenbank, unterteilt nach Einsatzzwecken, wo jeder User ein Gerät einstellen und andere  Anmerkungen machen können. Aufgenommen werden sollten nur funktionierende Geräte und dazu die Kernelversion.
> 
> ggf. kann man dann den betreffenden User zu Details anschreiben.
> ...

 

Bloss nicht noch eine ungepflegte distributionsspezfische (was soll der Unsinn eigentlich?) Hardwaredatenbank.

----------

## hoschi

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> ja, ich weiß das sowas ärgerlich ist, gerade wenn es um aktuelle informationen geht.
> 
> ich mach das in der regel so, dass ich mir irgendwas (evtl schon ausgegucktes) im nächsten $blödmarkt hole, ausgiebig teste und dann wieder zurückbringen. bei gefallen mach ich mich dann auf die suche nach besseren preisen bzw. händler, denen ich mein geld ohne widerwillen gebe.
> 
> mfg borsdel

 

Egal was man vom Maedchen-Markt und der Metro-Kette haelt. Sowas geht mal gar nicht.

Willst du auch, dass jemand so auf deinem Arbeitsplatz rumtrampelt?

----------

## borsdel

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Egal was man vom Maedchen-Markt und der Metro-Kette haelt. Sowas geht mal gar nicht.
> 
> Willst du auch, dass jemand so auf deinem Arbeitsplatz rumtrampelt?

 

oh doch, das kann ich gut mit meinem gewissen vereinbaren...solange diese konzerne eine dermaßen verarsche abziehen, ist noch nichteinmal an den einzelnen arbeitsplatz zu denken.

ich kaufe dann doch lieber bei meinem händler um die ecke, auch wenn es ein wenig teuerer ist, nur will ich den nicht jedesmal belästigen, kannst mal das bestellen, mal jenes ranschaffen - nur um zu testen.

aber das wird jetzt zu off...

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Bloss nicht noch eine ungepflegte distributionsspezfische (was soll der Unsinn eigentlich?) Hardwaredatenbank.

  sehe ich genauso, wer gentoo einsetzt, sollte in der lage sein, sich informationen aus anderen quellen zu verschaffen und problemlösungen auf seinem system nachempfinden können.

btw: wegen fernsehhardware ist doch eigentlich das vdr-portal/wiki recht brauchbar, oder eher nicht?

mfg borsdel

----------

## think4urs11

 *borsdel wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Egal was man vom Maedchen-Markt und der Metro-Kette haelt. Sowas geht mal gar nicht.
> 
> Willst du auch, dass jemand so auf deinem Arbeitsplatz rumtrampelt? 
> 
> oh doch, das kann ich gut mit meinem gewissen vereinbaren...solange diese konzerne eine dermaßen verarsche abziehen, ist noch nichteinmal an den einzelnen arbeitsplatz zu denken.

 

Mediamarkt und Co. bieten genau das an was die Kunden haben wollen, incl. der gar nicht so günstigen Preise wenn man auch nur etwas genauer hinschaut. Daraus aber aber das persönliche Recht abzuleiten deren System zu verarschen/auszunutzen mit dem klaren Hintergedanken 'gekauft wirds sowieso danach woanders' ist gelinde gesagt frech/dreist.

 *borsdel wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Bloss nicht noch eine ungepflegte distributionsspezfische (was soll der Unsinn eigentlich?) Hardwaredatenbank.  sehe ich genauso, wer gentoo einsetzt, sollte in der lage sein, sich informationen aus anderen quellen zu verschaffen und problemlösungen auf seinem system nachempfinden können.

 

++

eine gut bestückte/gepflegte Linkliste im Forum oder meinetwegen im Wiki wäre aber sicher für viele hilfreich. Nicht jeder hat die diversen Anlaufstellen sofort im Kopf parat. So oft ziehen solche Seiten ja nicht um d.h. die Pflege wäre überschaubar. (Und einen Link in Häufige Probleme in Lösungen zu setzen ist eine leichte Übung  :Wink:  )

----------

## borsdel

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mediamarkt und Co. bieten genau das an was die Kunden haben wollen, incl. der gar nicht so günstigen Preise wenn man auch nur etwas genauer hinschaut. Daraus aber aber das persönliche Recht abzuleiten deren System zu verarschen/auszunutzen mit dem klaren Hintergedanken 'gekauft wirds sowieso danach woanders' ist gelinde gesagt frech/dreist.

 

es ist dem sinne auch nicht als dreistigkeit gemeint, denn diese märkte haben die hardware zu liegen, bieten mir ein 14tägiges rückgaberecht - und mit der richtigen beratung kaufe ich dort sogar das ein oder andere. nur ist es so, dass die beratung in der regel das thema verfehlt, die hardware nicht so funktioniert wie angepriesen, ich also gezwungen bin, die sachen zurück zu bringen. leider...

und wie war die werbung "lass dich nicht verarschen, dumdidumdidei..."

----------

## think4urs11

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> ich mach das in der regel so, dass ich mir irgendwas (evtl schon ausgegucktes) im nächsten $blödmarkt hole, ausgiebig teste und dann wieder zurückbringen. bei gefallen mach ich mich dann auf die suche nach besseren preisen bzw. händler, denen ich mein geld ohne widerwillen gebe.

  *borsdel wrote:*   

> es ist dem sinne auch nicht als dreistigkeit gemeint, denn diese märkte haben die hardware zu liegen, bieten mir ein 14tägiges rückgaberecht - und mit der richtigen beratung kaufe ich dort sogar das ein oder andere.

 

Du widersprichst dir selbst  :Wink: 

Wozu brauchst du denn eigentlich eine gute Beratung wenn du dich bereits vorher über ein Gerät das du haben möchtest informiert hast? Abgesehen davon das es unmöglich sein dürfte zu allen Produkten die im Angebot eines Großmarktes sind alle Daten/Vorteile/Feinheiten im Kopf zu haben.

Und auch der Fachhändler deines Vertrauens könnte ins Schwitzen geraten ob der Frage ob der 4-Port ESATA-Raid-Controller mit Port Multiplier jetzt auch unter Linux FIS-based oder doch nur command-based Switching unterstützt.

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> nur ist es so, dass die beratung in der regel das thema verfehlt, die hardware nicht so funktioniert wie angepriesen, ich also gezwungen bin, die sachen zurück zu bringen. leider...

 

Das ist im Fachhandel aber genauso. Zurückgebrachte Ware ist i.d.R. nicht mehr als neu zu verkaufen, d.h. $Markt zahlt bei dir drauf, wenn du dort nur ausprobierst und woanders kaufst.

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> und wie war die werbung "lass dich nicht verarschen, dumdidumdidei..."

 

Gleiches mit gleichem - wer das System solcher Großmärkte zum eigenen Vorteil auszunutzen gewillt ist muß im Umkehrschluß auch damit leben das diese das gleiche tun - und das dies funktioniert zeigt die schiere Größe der Ketten.

----------

## borsdel

@Think4UrS11: ja du hast ja recht, das läuft bei mir auch nicht mit vorsatz, deswegen widerspreche ich mir auch mal schon selbst. zum einen versuche ich diese läden tunlichst zu meiden, zum anderen komm ich dann doch nicht drumrum wenn ich grade da bin bzw. fix mal was brauche.

und es ist auch nicht wirklich meine absicht diese konzerne zu verarschen/auszunutzen, aber wenn man diese abneigung hat, kommt es dann manchmal doch vor.

und das gebrauchte ware nicht mehr so einfach zu verkaufen stimmt, aber unser "discounter" hier vor ort bringt es fertig, nen dicken roten aufkleber draufzupappen "gebrauchte ware, aber volle garantie", aber auch mit vollem preis zu bewerben.

und das jeder mitarbeiter auch mal ins schleudern kommt, ist doch in ordnung. aber es muss der wille da sein, sich mit der thematik zu beschäftigen und nicht nur hohle phrasen zu dreschen.

und allzu komplizierte sachen gibt es in diesen läden nun auch nicht...

achja, wenn wir hier nun schon so offtopic sind: ein weiterer discounter. ich brauche eine einfache wlan-karte, pcmcia. stolper über eine von sitecom. frage den nächsten (zuständigen) mitarbeiter, was für ein chipsatz verwendet wird, dieser kann nicht weiterhelfen, ich verweisen ihn auf seinen internetfähigen rechner (er war nebenbei schon mit kollegen auf youtube unterwegs). seine kollegen wenden sich für den moment ab, er sucht die karte (kein kommentar dazu), kollegen kommen dazu, mockieren sich über die (vermeintlich günstigen) preise um die 30. keiner von denen wusste, dass die karte für 13 im laden steht. die situation war für mich schon irgendwie zum schmunzeln

ja ich weiß ich bin nen arsch, jetzt geht es bitte ontopic weiter

mfg borsdel

----------

## Sourcecode

Jetzt reisst euch mal am Riemen und bleibt mal Ontopic....

.....Rasselbande!

Also, ich finde so ne Hardware DB wie vorgeschlagen absolut Unbrauchbar, und das aus folgenden (Primären) Gründen:

1. Der Hardware Markt verändert sich jede Sekunde so Rapide das da nichtmal ein Wiki mithalten könnte das Aktuell zu halten

2. Hardware Fragen gibs nicht soooooo viele als das man da extra was für aufziehen müsste

3. Wer Empfehlungen braucht ala "was empfehlt ihr für eine TV Karte für Gentoo?" macht nen Thread und kriegt seine Antworten, war bisjetzt immer so, zumal Threads und fragen ala. "taugt XY unter Linux?" es zuauf gibt.

4. Dank Garantie und Rückgabe/Umtausch Recht ist es auch kein Problem einfach mal nen Blindkauf zu machen, auszutesten und ggf. umzutauschen, sofern man nich grad im Ausland kauft.

5. Mal abgesehen von Unterschiedlichen Systemen bleibt noch das JEDEr ein Komplett anderes Gentoo fährt, sei es von den Programmen, vom verwendeten Stable/Testing/Unstable Versionen, oder von den Konfigurationsdateien.

fazit:  als solches absolut unbrauchbar und praktisch nicht zu handhaben.

Was man machen könnte wäre eine DB mit Sparten mit dem Titel "was für ein Produkt könnt ihr im Bereich $XY_Anwendung empfehlen, und warum?"

So bleiben zwar immernoch meine Argumente bestehen, aber man hat nen groben überblick, was sich bei vielen Usern in der Praxis anscheinend bewährt hat.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich persönlich denke, man sollte statt einer HW Datenbank eine UN-Hardware Datenbank machen.

In die Datenbank wird dann all jene Hardware eingetragen welche entweder gar nicht läuft oder nur begrenzt.

Denn es ist doch so:

- 80% der angebotenen HW auf dem Markt funktioniert unter Linux (und sei es nur rudimentär wie z.B. bei Grafikkarten.).

- Die Leute welche einen Fehlkauf gemacht haben regen sich meistens darüber auf und bringen das Teil später zurück oder werfen es in die Ecke. Der Rest der Welt erfährt NIE davon, dass genau dieses olle Ding NICHT funktioniert. Daher kauft sich das wieder irgendwer nur um es dann umzutauschen oder in die Ecke zu werfen... etc.

- Für den einen ist eine WLAN Karte, welche unter Linux den "promiscuous mode" nicht unterstützt, nichts Wert, einem anderen wäre das völlig egal. Daher sollte in der Un-Hardware Datenbank drinnstehen WAS nicht funktioniert.

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa

----------

## hoschi

Ich fürchte dieses Problem müsste von der Linux-Foundation oder GNU angegangen werden, an zentraler Stelle. Mit einem klar definierten Rahmen der nur offene Treiber akzeptiert:

Mainboardchipsätze

Grafikchipsätze

Soundchipsätze

LAN und WLAN-Chipsätze

Laptops und Tablet-PCs in Hinblick auf ACPI und Sonderfunktionen

Controller alle Art

Gadgets wie Digitalkameras, Digitalcamcorder usw.

Die Druckerdatenbank von CUPS kann man durchaus extern hosten, leuchtet mir auch ein. Aber jede mir bekannte Datenbank hat bisher daran gekrankt, dass sie entweder distributionsspezifisch, veraltet oder auf eine kleinen Bereich fixiert war. Dazu kämmen Ansätze wie das genannte Läuft, Läuft zum Teil, Läuft gar nicht oder läuft nur mit NON-GPL Treibern. Ausserdem einen Vermerk wer momentan an Treibern arbeitet und ähnliches, wie z.B. das Hersteller XY generell nichts von Linux wissen will und man immer eine Bogen darum machen sollte.

Da Linux-Foundation und GNU eigentlich schon gezeigt haben, zu sowas nicht im Stande zu sein (tldp.org ist irgendwie auch nicht mehr so fit...) kann man darüber nachdenken selber ein drittes Projekt hochzuziehen. Diese Projekt müsste nur mit den Leuten von GNU/LINUX/ALSA/LINUX-FOUNDATION/CUPS/MACTEL und so weiter zusammen arbeitet, es braucht kein eigenes Know-How.

----------

## xraver

Also ich bin so der Typ der manchmal ein Stück Hardware spontan haben möchte.

Letztes Beispiel ein Bluetooth Adapter. Zack in den nächsten Markt und geschaut was da ist.

Da fand ich dann schnell ein Adapter von Hama für ~ 10,-.

Fein dachte ich mir, zum spielen reicht der alle mal. Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen ob der unter Linux funktioniert.

Zuhause bekann dann die Suche.

3 - 4 Foreneinträge fand ich. Aber keine Info ob das Ding nun unter Linux läuft oder nicht. Und mehr will ich eigentlich auch gar nicht wissen. Also dann doch den Adapter mit dem Risiko gekauft, das Teil zurück bringen zu müssen.

Schnell im Netz nachsehen, ob ein Stück Hardware funktioniert, ist in vielen Fällen nicht möglich.

Vieleicht ringen sich die Hersteller mal durch, doch mal ihre HW zu kennzeichen.

Aber es würde vieleicht auch schon weiter helfen wenn jeder selbst der ein neues Stück HW erwirbt im wiki einen kleinen Eintrag macht. Aber zum Glück läuft ja (fast) alles.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht reicht fürs erste hier im Forum ein Thread z.B. Multimedia-Hardware TV Karten analog, Multimedia-Hardware TV Karten digital usw. wo jeder User einfach einträgt Gerät Funktion i.O. oder Macken und Kernelversion. Da weiß man wenigstens, wo man suchen kann.

----------

## hoschi

Nein. So eine Datenkbank hat nur dann einen tieferen Sinn, wenn sie umfassend und aktuell ist. Und sowas ist hier im Forum nicht gewaehrleistet.

----------

## ian!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-214673.html

.. mein Angebot steht noch.

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe jetzt erstmal die ersten vier Datenbanken in deiner Liste probiert: grauenhaft

Ich denke "wir" koennen das besser.

----------

## Sourcecode

Da mus ich mich dem Hoschi "mal wieder" anschliessen, schlimm das ganze.

Es ist gut gemeint und der Grundgedanke ist ja toll, aber es ist eben "murks".

Und wenn ich mir mal bei anderen Distris anguck was die da ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen (was soll der Murks eigentlich? Linux ist erstmal Fucking Linux egal unter welchem Banner...) ist das ein riesen Kuddelmuddel der so nicht aktuell gepflegt werden kann, mal ganz davon abgesehen von meinen Argumenten die ich oben schon geschrieben hab.

"et es kappes!"

Es ist schon schlimm genug das irgendwo jede "größere" Distri meint für Dinge die man eigentlich auf jedem Linux anwenden kann (wie z.b eben die Hardware) meint sich da jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kochen zu müssen ("schlimmstes" Beispiel mal wieder SuSE....) anstatt das, WENN man sowas schon macht das sich mal alle zusammenschliessen und EIN großes Projekt aufziehen.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen:

Sorry aber das ganze stinkt nach PEBCAK, wenn man sich mal anguckt wieviele "XY funktioniert nicht" Threads gibt und wo das ganze nur daran lag das der User was im Kernel vergessen hat oder sonstwie murks gemacht hat dann ist die Zuverlässigkeit einer solchen DB doch auch wieder arg an seinen Grenzen.

no way der PEBCAK Faktor is bei sowas viel zu hoch, ja jetz kann mir von mir aus wieder einer kommen mit : "das wird geprüft, und da sagen ja mehrere User was zu!"

Wenn ich mir mal überleg das jeder seine eigene Maschine hat, und nicht alle die gleichen Configs haben, bringt auch das nichts.

Bestes Beispiel sind doch z.b die Unzählingen ATI/NVIDIA 3D Beschleunigung funktioniert nicht, Karte XY kann man vergessen Threads und Diskussionen, und dann gabs hier doch wieder ein paar Pinguine die sagen "is bei mir kein Problem" oder wo sonstwo der Fehler hängt.

Die Systeme, die Kentnisse des Users, und vor allem die ganzen Configs weichen einfach zu hart ab als das man da wirklich was von "Zuverlässige Info" sagen könnte.

Man kann es allerhöchstens als Hintergedanken haben das man besser zu was anderem Greift wenn man was findet vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss her worüber man nochnix schlechtes "gehört" hat o.ä

----------

## xraver

Also wie ich schon sagte, mir reicht es wenn ich weiss das es funktioniert oder eben nicht funktioniert.

Das einige Leutz wieder Probleme mit der Konfiguration haben ist ein anderes Thema.

Für mich macht es einen Unterschied ob das Problem an der HW/Treiber liegt oder ich eben zu blöd bin die HW einzurichten.

Deswegen würde ich eine HW-Datenbank sehr begrüssen/unterstützen.

$Device 

[]funktioniert

[]funktioniert nicht

[] vileicht noch nen Support Link für Treiber/config

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Also wie ich schon sagte, mir reicht es wenn ich weiss das es funktioniert oder eben nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Das einige Leutz wieder Probleme mit der Konfiguration haben ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Für mich macht es einen Unterschied ob das Problem an der HW/Treiber liegt oder ich eben zu blöd bin die HW einzurichten.
> ...

 

Sehe ich auch so. Habe heute mal mit einem Kunden geschwatzt, der sich einen neuen Rechner mit Vista zugelegt hat. Hat auch schon Linux ausprobiert. Sein Problem: Man kann nur schwer nachvollziehen, welche Hardware unetr Linux funktioniert.

----------

## Silicoid

Hi

also ich seh da mehrere Probleme.

1. Wie tief soll die Info gehen. Ich sag mal bei einem USB Bluetooth Adapter zu sagen geht/geht nicht ist einfach. Wie schauts aber dann mit z.B. Raid Controlern aus? Geht/geht nicht kann da zu wenig sein. Welche Raids gehen, welche nicht, Treiber  im vanilla Kernel, so daß booten kein Problem ist, oder muß ich mir meinen Kernel bzw. die Module selber bauen (bei Gentoo kein Problem, aber ein Ubuntu DAU ...). Dann gehen wir gleich weiter zu Notebooks. Geht Card Reader, Dual View, ACPI, Brenner, Akkulaufzeit, Hibernate, Suspend2disk, Suspend2ram ....

2. Die Frage ist, was kommt zuerst. Nach Hardware mit den von mir gewünschten Funktionen suchen und dann schauen ob sie unter Linux geht oder erst in die DB schauen. Dann muß ich aber die Datenbank abfragen können: "Raid Controler, Raid 5, Treiber im vanilla Kernel" -> Liste von Controlern

3. Wie aktuell und zuverlässig sind die Informationen. Es sollte also irgendwo Datum stehen, wann das Ding in die DB eingetragen wurde und wieviele Leute die Info bestätigt haben.

4. Kauft sich dann überhaupt noch jemand HW die nicht als "läuft super" in der DB steht.

5. Wieviel informationen sollen zu jedem Device vorhanden sein. Mal nochmal BeispielNotebook: Display mit Auflösung, Speed des Brenners, Minimale und maximale Platte, Preis, Howto Link, Treiber Links ....

Grundsätzlich fände ich so ne Datenbank super. Die Umsetzung stelle ich mir nur sehr schwer vor. Es würde, denke ich, nur funktionieren, wenn das ganze eine Gruppe von Leuten wäre (ein Projekt oder vielleicht eine Fachzeitschrift) die von den Herstellern HW zum Testen bekommen in die DB eintragen und die DB auch pflegen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Silicoid wrote:*   

> 4. Kauft sich dann überhaupt noch jemand HW die nicht als "läuft super" in der DB steht.
> 
> 

 

Wäre vielleicht ein Anreiz für Hardwarehersteller.

----------

## hoschi

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *Silicoid wrote:*   4. Kauft sich dann überhaupt noch jemand HW die nicht als "läuft super" in der DB steht.
> 
>  
> 
> Wäre vielleicht ein Anreiz für Hardwarehersteller.

 

Ja. So soll es ja auch sein. So eine DB hat ja nicht den Zweck die Hardwareherstell mit den inkompatibelsten Produkten zu foerdern.

----------

## borsdel

```
    

Ja. So soll es ja auch sein. So eine DB hat ja nicht den Zweck die Hardwareherstell mit den inkompatibelsten Produkten zu foerdern.
```

richtig, nur die meisten hersteller kümmert das nen dreck, denn der anteil der nutzer mit alternativen betriebssystemen (ja, ich meine !win) ist zu gering.

ich persönlich würde es sehr begrüßen, gäbe es zwischen linux und bsd (vor allem mac os) ein einheitliches treibermodell bzw wäre es leichter diese zu portieren. denn ich weiß von den leuten die, mit einem mac arbeiten eine menge kohle für die zusätzliche hardware ausgeben, allerdings steht bei denen auch auf der

verpackung ob mit mac kompatibel (und vielleicht auch deswege so teuer...).

@Silicoid:

1. nein, da ist ein weniger ein problem, denn die sache ist hardware-controller oder software-controller durch nen treiber (wo der rest die cpu macht). es gibt durchaus hersteller die nen treiber für eine software-raidkarte geliefert haben, doch diese haben den 2.6 kernel nicht erlebt.

und selbst mit ubuntu ist es möglich, zusätzliche module zur bootzeit einzubinden, siehe init-ramdisk (benutzen unter gentoo wenige leute ohne bootsplash, wozu auch *g)

notebooks: linuxonlaptops.com reicht um die wichtigsten informationen zu bekommen

2. ist denke ich mit 1. beantwortet

3. ja datum ist gut, allerdings wurde in den kernel treibern noch nix über bord geworfen, problematisch sind halt wie immer closed-source treiber

4. Kauft sich dann überhaupt noch jemand HW die nicht als "läuft super" in der DB steht.

5. eher beschränkung auf die komponenten die stressig sind / gar nicht laufen - denn die meiste onboard-hardware funktioniert ja  :Smile: 

mein fazit: sonne datenbank, hin oder her ist stressig, für einen gentoo-user gibt es aber genug anlaufstellen - wirklich schwierig ist es für die totaleinsteiger, da sollten sich die ready-to-go distributionen zusammentun mit unterstützung von fsf, herstellern  :Wink:  und natürlich gentoo...

----------

## Sourcecode

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> richtig, nur die meisten hersteller kümmert das nen dreck, denn der anteil der nutzer mit alternativen betriebssystemen (ja, ich meine !win) ist zu gering.

 

Das ist so nicht korrekt, grade im Serverbereich wird sehr viel mit Linux Servern gearbeitet, wenn man dazu ne Rennomierte HardwareDB hätte die gewisse Hersteller mit Produkten als nicht tauglich befinden, dann überlegt sich das der Hersteller 2mal.

Klar wenns nur n paar Hundert Usern sind ist das scheissegal, aber grade bei dingen wie große Hardware Databases merkt das der Hersteller wenn seine Absatzzahlen zurückgehen, die beurteiler der Firma schauen ja auf alle Sektoren die das Produkt bedient, bez. von welchen Nutzern das ganze gekauft wird bez. der kauf zurückgeht.

Wenn da auf einmal zich aufträge platzen weil Serveradmins oder auch normale USer gelesen haben, das XY Scheisse ist, dann lässt das einen Hersteller nicht kalt, zumindest nicht wenn er noch ordentlich Geld machen will.

Das beste beispiel ist hier z.b der Gaming Sektor, wenn da ne große Hardware Seite schreibt XY Karte ist scheisse und das sind ein paar Tausend Benutzer, dann überlegt sich der Hersteller so nen Esel 2mal.

Das ist bei Linux nicht anders, grade wenn es um Hardware geht die in Servern verbaut wird (Powerusing) verschliesst der Hersteller nicht einfach seine Augen, dafür ist der Markt den Linux Server beherschen einfach zu groß.

Wenn er da irgendwie Geld machen will (und das wollen schliesslich alle, der eine steigt später ein als der andere weil er das Potenzial nicht erkennen will o.ä) dann kann er nicht einfach sagen "mich interessieren die paar Tausend Leute nicht".

Anders wäre es wenn es um Hardware geht die Speziell z.b auf Windows zugeschnitten ist und nur mit Hohen Entwicklungskosten o.ä auf "Generell" funktioniert werden könnte, da müsste man Kosten/Nutzen abwägen.

...ansonsten steht es dem Hersteller ja frei bei den nächsten Produkten diesen Fehler nicht wieder zu machen.

Seit Linux so einen Aufschwung hat (nicht nur im Server Bereich) sind plötzlich sehr viele Hardware kompatibel, und das hat nicht damit zutun das Linux ja eine so tolle Treiberunterstützung hat, sondern damit das ein Hersteller so einen großen Markt nicht einfach abharkt wenn er keine Hohen Verluste bei der Entwicklung fahren würde, und bei seinen Zukünftigen Produkten das ganze 2mal überlegt.

Bestes Beispiel ist hier z.b ATI, wenn ich mal überleg wie Asi das damals war mit den Alten Karten und wie Easy das heute ist mit den Modernen Chipsäten dieser Firma ist das schon ein Hammer (und ja ich meine die Chipsätze, meine Alte Ati kriegt selbst unter den neuen tollen Treibern nix ans Laufen und funktioniert nicht, einfacj weil der Chipsatz damals für nen Arsch war/ist für Linux).

----------

## hoschi

ATi? ATi ist nach wie vor grosser Mist  :Wink: 

Nur die Karten fuer die es inzwischen Open-Source Treibern gibt laufen zuverlaessig, was wohl an dem "Open-Source" liegen duerfte. Ausser du redets von Mainboardchipsaetzen, da ist wieder was anderes.

Ich macht euch zu viele Gedanken um die Hersteller was so eine Datenbank angeht. Es interessiert nicht, ob diese darauf reagieren oder nicht. Wir wollen wissen welcher Hersteller ein gutes Produkt mit stabilen quelloffenen Treibern anbietet.

Wenn ein Hersteller nur Closed-Source Treiber oder gar keine Treiber bereit stellt, muss er halt mit den Folgen leben, egal ob er dadurch viele oder wenig Kunden verliert.

Es waere natuerlich erfreulich, wenn ein Nischenhersteller oder Startup sowas bewusst ausnutzt. Aber eine Hardwaredatenbank dient den Anwendern, nicht den Herstellern.

----------

